
Augmentation of cognitive brain functions with transcranial lasers - md224
http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fnsys.2014.00036/full
======
hownottowrite
Or, you could sit outside on a sunny day.

"the light intensities on the brain surface during OT obtained by using a
commercially available system were about 2% for adults and 3% for neonates of
those values obtained under midday sunlight on a sunny day in midsummer"

[http://biomedicaloptics.spiedigitallibrary.org/article.aspx?...](http://biomedicaloptics.spiedigitallibrary.org/article.aspx?articleid=1351970)
[Journal of Biomedical Optics 2007]

~~~
gwern
As I understand it, the LLLT systems in question are usually focused on a
fairly narrow range of wavelengths (this times into the postulated cytochrome
mechanism: it only absorbs light energy at a few wavelengths), not smeared all
over the infrared and visible and UV like sunlight.

------
md224
For a broader overview of Low Level Laser Therapy:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3288797/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3288797/)

------
JoelHobson
So is this just heating areas of the brain? If bone isn't transparent to
infra-red (I have no idea...), then it has to be, right?

~~~
darkmighty
Thermal radiation is by definition sort of wideband (so it basically heats the
surface without much penetration), this is apperently narrowband radiation
over some penetration window targeted at a specific photon absorption
mechanism in cells, which showed the described results.

------
ianstallings
_Puts on brain power helmet_

We live in a crazy world.

~~~
rcthompson
> brain power helmet

No need to invent new names for things. We already have the term "thinking
cap". :)

------
vinceguidry
Imagine a future where all programming workstations came with one of these.
Sit down, helmet up, then code like a boss.

